# Didn't he do well



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

At the Birman show in Pet Pedigree with Hugs and Dibdabs




Pole position in the cat buggy Grand Prix


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A lovely haul of rosettes there :thumbup1: I love their buggies


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats 

Looking forward to seeing you both at the Supreme's xxx


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations and such beautiful kitties. Love their buggies, I want one of those for mine


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed the number plates at the last show I saw you at - I did have to tell Carly about them :lol:

Great day for you Steve, looking forward to seeing you at the Supreme :thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations :thumbup: 

Loving the number plates :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing you at the Supreme


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Congratulations!! Great day!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow what a lot of rosettes !!!   congratulations


----------

